# Ogólne > Forum ogólne >  Wizyta u lekarza Rodzinnego - gdzie i co jest potrzebne?

## Tomek896

Witam, 

Potrzebuję rady osób które wiedzą więcej ode mnie. A chodzi głównie o to że 6 miesięcy temu przeniosłem się do innego (większego) miasta. Do tej pory nie chorowałem i za bardzo nie interesowałem się tym tematem. Natomiast od dnia wczorajszego zaczęłem wykazywać objawy związane z ciągłym bólem głowy, gardła i kłuciem w klatce piersiowej. W związku z tym chciałbym się wybrać do lekarza. I moje pytanie jest następujące czy mogę pójść do pierwszej lepszej przychodni w okolicy? Dodam że zawsze chodziłem do lekarza w innym mieście. Także jestem zatrudniony tu na umowę o pracę tymczasową i mam ostatni pasek z wypłatą. Także mój pracodawca odprowadza odpowiednie składki. Czy owy pasek będzie mi potrzebny oprócz ewentualnie dowody do wizyty w przychodni? dziękuję za odpowiedzi.

----------


## SirArgal

W sumie tak, wystarczy zgłosić się do przychodni najbliższej Twojego obecnemu miejsca zamieszkania. Musisz mieć ze sobą dokument potwierdzający ubezpieczenie, czyli odprowadzenia składek. Jeżeli na pasku wypłaty masz takie informacje to nie powinno być problemu. 
Na miejscu wypełnisz trochę papierów (jak z resztą wszędzie) i będziesz mógł skorzystać z wizyty u lekarza.

----------

